# Stubout



## TIDude (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm going to possibly hire an electrician to remove that elbow looking stub out thing in the attached picture with the arrow pointing to it and install an outdoor junction box in its place. What do I call it though when I talk to the electrician over the phone? I don't want there to be any confusion....or embarrasment :whistling2:

Thanks!


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Mast head


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

That is a weather head and the correct equipment for the job.

It is just oversized most likely due to phone / cable / data company requirements.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

TIDude said:


> I'm going to possibly hire an electrician to remove that elbow looking stub out thing in the attached picture ....


Why do you want it removed?


----------



## TIDude (Oct 18, 2012)

"Why do you want it removed?"

We need to run a flex conduit for power/ground/cat6 from the weather head to a telecomm radio. At first, I thought that would be a "quick-fix" type solution but this will be a fairly permanent install. Now I'm not sure which option would be considered more permanent/high-quality. 

At least now I can explain the existing conditions to the electrician and ask him for advice.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Pop one of the big KO's on the weatherhead out and enlarge with a unibit if needed. Run flex, done.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

TIDude said:


> "Why do you want it removed?"
> 
> We need to run a flex conduit for power/ground/cat6 from the weather head to a telecomm radio. At first, I thought that would be a "quick-fix" type solution but this will be a fairly permanent install. Now I'm not sure which option would be considered more permanent/high-quality.
> 
> At least now I can explain the existing conditions to the electrician and ask him for advice.


And why would you choose to run these things from the service weather head?
This is the service? Correct?


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Jlarson said:


> Pop one of the big KO's on the weatherhead out and enlarge with a unibit if needed. Run flex, done.


...do you know where the other end of that conduit dumps into?


----------



## TIDude (Oct 18, 2012)

John Valdes said:


> And why would you choose to run these things from the service weather head?
> This is the service? Correct?


What's there now (that green and black cable) is going to be removed. Service for the building enters via underground ducts. It's an old building that has been renovated so that might have been entry for the service at one point in time. 

I hope that is what you were getting at.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

I suggest you just call an EC and have him/her look at it. 

What are you doing with those cables? If they are data cables, where are the nearest splices? You just want to cut the existing cables so you have to splice them? 

I don't understand the whole project.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

BBQ said:


> It is just oversized most likely due to phone / cable / data company requirements.


32 years at the TELCO and I never used a weatherhead :no:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Ty Wrapp said:


> 32 years at the TELCO and I never used a weatherhead :no:


I did not say the weatherhead was a telco requirement I was saying the conduit is likely that oversized due to telco requirements.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

BBQ said:


> I did not say the weatherhead was a telco requirement I was saying the conduit is likely that oversized due to telco requirements.


I'm guessing that was the original power service entrance, repurposed by a TELCO installer.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

We often do similar installs to run cables to our SCADA/telemetry antenna cables. Conduit typically ends up in a control panel, control room, computer room.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

i think youre all getting trolled.


----------



## buddhakii (Jan 13, 2011)

What about the ugly pipe looking thingy right beside it.


----------

